

RIM’s QNX phones are going to be amazing - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/23/rims-qnx-phones-are-going-to-be-amazing/

======
pedalpete
This article doesn't really address the issue that QNX is not a stand-out
against other OSs, it is on par (in most ways what users want from their
devices).

The strength which RIM will hopefully leverage will be in providing services
to the installed base where QNX already exists.
<http://www.qnx.com/news/pr_1329_3.html> (note, this list is from 2005)

If a Blackberry pairs better with your car, television and other consumer
electronics, would you be more likely to buy one? As an example, Jag/Land
Rover were showing some capabiltities [http://crackberry.com/cars-blackberry-
world-jaguar-w-blackbe...](http://crackberry.com/cars-blackberry-world-jaguar-
w-blackberry-integration-and-qnx-concept-corvette) They are using vnc in that
example, but apparently the core of the dash system is QNX.

